# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Сообщения испорчены

## vesd

Я использую MS Outlook 2003. Сегодня от босса получил план работы на новый месяц, но часть сообщений почему то испорчены и сообщения остальных тоже. Когда я снова открыл Outlook, он рассмотрел ошибку - Ошибки были обнаружены в файле 'Outlook.pst'. Любая помощь, ребят, как я могу исправить outlook? Просить всех все прислать мне заново не вариант, как понимаете, да и проблему хотелось бы решить, а не обойти стороной.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vesd

народ отзовитесь

----------


## maslovig

Откройте папку C:\Program Files, в поле Поиск введите SCANPST.EXE. Запустите файл SCANPST.EXE. или воспользуйтесь онлайн сервисом
https://www.outlookrepaironline.com/ru/

----------

